# Drywall 4x8 or 4x12?



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm going to drywall my basement and would it be more beneficial to use 4x12 sheets of drywall or 4x8 sheets? Thanks everyone


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Usually 4 by 12 sheet are better because you will have less butt joints to tape, but it depends on the shape of the room. But consider 4 by 12 will be harder (or impossible ) to get into a basement.


----------



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

That's exactly what I was thinking too - 4x12's would be better and more cost effective for the compound and joints but pretty hard to work with and get around in a basement.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

The big question is: Do you have a walk-out basement or a basement that you will have to access from a bulkhead.

Generally, the pros will use 4x12 sheets to reduce the number of seams. However, for a newbi, such sized sheets can be difficult to handle, due to their size and weight. As stated, the other concern is access to the basement. 

Walkout: You can get 4x12's in
Bulkhead: 4x10's will just squeeze in.
Other (smaller access points):4x8's will be the size to get.


----------



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

Atlantic - thank you very much. I have a walk out basement so I could bring the 4x12's in through the door. I will have someone helping me hanging so I might just go with the 4x12's. Thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FWIW: 4x12' onto walls is not that difficult. 
4x12's to attach to the ceiling done manually (without a lift, or other supports) is a world of pain for a newbi. They are extremely heavy, and most people, unless they work out with weights on a regualr basis, have great difficulty holding such weight over their heads, arms extended, for various lengths of time.


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> FWIW: 4x12' onto walls is not that difficult.
> 4x12's to attach to the ceiling done manually (without a lift, or other supports) is a world of pain for a newbi. They are extremely heavy, and most people, unless they work out with weights on a regualr basis, have great difficulty holding such weight over their heads, arms extended, for various lengths of time.


T-bar :thumbup:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

drywall *lift! * :thumbup: :thumbup:

Don't know where your at...but around here you can rent one for around $40 per weekend, and they break down to fit into a car. Best money spent...makes hanging DW almost easy. By myself I DW'd a 9' high ceiling in my garage with 4x12x5/8" fire rated. It was all I could do to load a single sheet...I couldn't of done it any other way. The pro drywallers wouldn't be caught dead with one...but that's why they're the pro and I'm not.


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

RippySkippy said:


> drywall *lift! *:thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Don't know where your at...but around here you can rent one for around $40 per weekend, and they break down to fit into a car. Best money spent...makes hanging DW almost easy. By myself I DW'd a 9' high ceiling in my garage with 4x8x5/8" fire rated. It was all I could do to load a single sheet...I couldn't of done it any other way. The pro drywallers wouldn't be caught dead with one...but that's why they're the pro and I'm not.




:thumbup:


----------

